# Mantid Newbie



## Teebody (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello all. I am from the Chicago, IL area and have a new fascination with mantids. My family and I placed a few ooths in our yard over the last few years as pest control. We saw a couple of adults last year and let them alone to do their thing. This last summer we were on a country road in Indiana and saw a large bright green mantid on the road. I stopped, picked it up and took it home thinking that I would let it go in my yard. My wife, kids and I were amazed by it (I can think of no other reason my wife would ever touch a cricket) and it is now in a converted fish tank happily eating crickets and making ooths. I want to expand on this fascination and I think this forum is just the place to start. I like the friendly forums and the sharing of info between the members. I am looking forward to meeting the members. Ted


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome Ted! You should find all the info you need here. I am also originally from Illinois. Central Illinois west of Springfield to be exact.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 19, 2006)

hey i lived in the chicago metro but i moved to indiana boarder


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Teebody.

Just about every question Mantis related has been asked and answered here so Im sure you'll find everything you need or want to know about your bug. Upload a picture or two so we can see!


----------



## Ian (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forum


----------

